# Can not ssh from some clients



## maeron (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,

To start I AM A NEWBIE on FreeBSD 

We have some servers on the network that I can ssh to.
When trying to ssh the same server fron our other office it does not work? 

The server has IP 10.0.0.5 and I can't ping the server from the other office, but I CAN ping 10.0.0.4 and 10.0.0.6.

If I ssh onto 10.0.0.4 then both ping and ssh works agaist 10.0.0.5.

What is done to the server that causes this? How can I change this?

I need to do a rsync from the other office to this server.

/M


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 29, 2009)

do you have firewall?


----------



## maeron (Aug 29, 2009)

On the FreeBSD server?

If pf_enable="YES" in the rc.conf I have (as I said I am a newbie) 

If so how can I change the settings?

/M


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 29, 2009)

show us /etc/pf.conf if you don't mind

Or disable pf

```
# /etc/rc.d/pf stop
```
and try to connect to server.

Just don't forget to start pf again (you probably need it)
and then let us see pf.conf.... (if you can)


----------



## maeron (Aug 29, 2009)

Ahh Thanx, you led me on the right track. When I turned off the pf I still couldn't ssh the server. It found out that it had a different gw so I had to add a route.

Now I got the other rsync problem  

/M


----------

